# ALi M5457 AC 97 Modem Controller



## smk08 (May 18, 2010)

Assalamu Alaikum

dear fellows please give me the download link for modem driver( ALi M5457 AC 97 Modem Controller) for windows xp.

your quick response is Anxiously waited.


Jazak Allah.


----------



## deanj20 (May 18, 2010)

Is it a HP Omnibook XE4400? There's a drivers package download *here* that may have what you need. 

from the linked HP site:


> hp omnibook XE4400-KD series Driver Package for Window XP hp omnibook  XE4400-KD series Driver Package for Window XP This is a self-extracting  executable file containing Windows XP drivers for the hp...


----------



## smk08 (May 19, 2010)

dear i downloaded and tried it but this driver does not work. please give me  right driver.


Thankssssss and Regards


----------



## deanj20 (May 19, 2010)

Which one did you d/l and install? Also, is it an HP Omnibook XE4400? If it is, then the first choice under the Drivers menu should work - it's labeled "hp omnibook XE4400-KD series Driver Package for Window XP" and it includes a file for "Conexant 56k ACLink Modem driver v5.03.09"... If it's _not_ an HP Omnibook XE4400, please post back w/ the make/model of the computer so that we may find the right driver for you...


----------

